# Ant control?



## Jermosh (Oct 12, 2010)

What are you useing for ant control? One tip that my vet gave me as a last option was to use a cinder block over the nest(stake if needed) and pour a little AMDRO in the hole. Then few days later remove block and sweep area. I have tried some organic baits, but they dont work, hot water does not as well.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 12, 2010)

I use diatomacious earth.It's non toxic and works well.


----------



## Edna (Oct 12, 2010)

Jermosh said:


> What are you useing for ant control? One tip that my vet gave me as a last option was to use a cinder block over the nest(stake if needed) and pour a little AMDRO in the hole. Then few days later remove block and sweep area. I have tried some organic baits, but they dont work, hot water does not as well.



When I had a country home in NE Montana, we had harverster ants that built huge piles and killed all the vegetation in the vicinity. I learned that a large, well placed pile of horse manure would drive them off. How's that for a safe, organic control?


----------



## Jermosh (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah both of those wont do much for the ants I get. The Dia Earth will help, but the colony just keeps going on. I can try the manure, but it might be hard to get it fresh, even though we have more cows then people by 10fold. Manure is almost worth as much as milk nodays.


----------

